# Kein 5.1 unter XBMC



## Mettwurst (11. Januar 2011)

Hi all, ich hab seit einiger Zeit folgendes Problem:

Seit ich die neue Version (10.0 Dharma, Live) von XBMC auf meinem HTPC (Asrock mit ion330 Chipsatz) installiert hab, funktioniert der 5.1 Sound nicht mehr. Hab nur noch Sound auf den Frontboxen. Das ganze läuft ohne Receiver und über die Analogausgänge. Hat früher immer wunderbar funktioniert, jetzt nicht mehr. Das Soundsystem funktioniert an einem anderem PC ohne Probleme.
Wär froh wenn jemand von euch die Lösung zu meinem Problem kennt. Weil bisheriges googeln war nicht besonders erfolgreich (Downmixing ist abgeschalten, ebenso wie AC3 und DTS. Der Analog Ausgang ist ebenfalls ausgewählt und 5.1)
Danke.


----------

